# G5 T3 Broadheads?



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

I was just wondering what your guys opinions are on the new G5 expandables. Any info greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

I have shot them, they are nice, I'm not as impressed in person with the spider clips as I thought I was going to be (they don't like to be shot into foam targets alot) but overall the head appears to be solid and I think as long as you have a clip in there that is only shot into animals it will be as advertised. 

The target seems to bend the clip a little causing it to not hold the blades as strong as they are when in the package.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Looking forward to see how they perform on a deer this season,then I will give a reveiw. I like the looks of it so far,just need to see how it performs.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

cant wait to bloody one up


----------



## riverrat424 (Oct 20, 2008)

i was just curious i shoot the rages an was wondering if you guys have shot them and if theres a difference thanks for all the input


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

riverrat424 said:


> i was just curious i shoot the rages an was wondering if you guys have shot them and if theres a difference thanks for all the input


 Being that they are so new on the market,not many people I beleive have had a chance to use them. Targets maybe but not the real deal.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

riverrat424 said:


> i was just curious i shoot the rages an was wondering if you guys have shot them and if theres a difference thanks for all the input


 I have not shot either one of the heads.. The main reason I havent shot the rage is they only make them with a Cut on Contact tip..Not a fan.. 
I liked the durablity of the Tekan 2 blade but was not impressed with the size of the wound/slice made by the 2 blade....I can wait to see what this 3 blade does


----------



## Hoyt_em (Aug 2, 2008)

I got to play with one of them at the G5 booth in Bedford two weeks ago. Very impressed. 
I can't imagine how many times the head had been open and closed before I played with it, and it worked like a charm.

The rep told me they are some 10K worth of packages on back order for these heads...must be a buncha people liking the idea behind 'em.


----------

